# Original Ranch Dressing



## bknox (Mar 15, 2006)

Spring is right around the corner and in Chicago this means we will probably be making salads. Last year I found a ranch dressing recipe and may have posted it. Well I dug it up the other day and thought I would throw it out to the forum again, in case you missed it the first time.

When I found this recipe it was labeled as the original recipe for Ranch Dressing created at the Hidden Valley Guest Ranch in Santa Barbara
California back in the 1050's. I really have no idea if that is true but I know this is an excellent and easy dressing.

Ranch Dressing

1 clove Garlic
2-3 pinches salt
3/4 cup Buttermilk
1/2 cup Mayonnaise
3 Tablespoons Lime Juice
1 Tablespoon minced Cilantro (Parsley will work)
1 Tablespoon minced Chives (Green Onion will work)
1/2 Teaspoon Pepper (maybe more, maybe less)
Salt


Mash together the Salt and Garlic until it is a paste.

Add Buttermilk, Mayonnaise and whisk in Lime Juice, Cilantro, Chives and
Cracked Pepper until well blended. I personally like more cracked pepper than most but you will have to decide.

Add Salt if necessary.

Enjoy on salad or for dipping vegetables.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 16, 2006)

This looks really good ranch is my favorite dressing.  I'll have to make it this weekend.


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe, Brian. I love Ranch Dressing. I think I'll go for the parsley, as I don't care for cilantro.


----------



## mish (Mar 16, 2006)

bknox said:
			
		

> Spring is right around the corner and in Chicago this means we will probably be making salads. Last year I found a ranch dressing recipe and may have posted it. Well I dug it up the other day and thought I would throw it out to the forum again, in case you missed it the first time.
> 
> When I found this recipe it was labeled as the original recipe for Ranch Dressing created at the Hidden Valley Guest Ranch in Santa Barbara
> California back in the *1050's.* I really have no idea if that is true but I know this is an excellent and easy dressing.
> ...


 
That is a very old California recipe, j/k. Love ranch, copied saved. For me, I might go lighter on the salt. Thank you.


----------

